# Notes on Flavour Art concentrate



## hands (30/10/15)

Looking at trying Flavour Art concentrates, some of these notes might make it easier.
http://mamajsflavorshop.com/headinclouds-my-notes-on-flavor-descriptions/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (30/10/15)

Flavour Art is awesome!

A general percentage guide for FA is 2-5%.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## hands (30/10/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Flavour Art is awesome!


i am still collecting all of them and i am impressed with the one's i have


----------



## rogue zombie (30/10/15)

hands said:


> i am still collecting all of them and i am impressed with the one's i have


Yip, all the ones I've used have been wins.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (30/10/15)

Yes, I especially like their bone marrow flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hands (30/10/15)

sadly This flavor contains Diacetyl and/or related diketones. Not suitable for vaping.
a savoury vape could be nice.


----------



## method1 (30/10/15)

Go on.. treat yourself.. just a little diacetyl won't hurt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (30/10/15)

I see the nic is already mixed in . Kind of limiting is it not . For someone doing 3mg the flavour will be much duller than someone doing say 18 ?? Or am I missing something here ?


----------



## rogue zombie (30/10/15)

Naaaah?

I do enjoy spices in juices, but that's as close as I'll go to savoury.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (30/10/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> I see the nic is already mixed in . Kind of limiting is it not . For someone doing 3mg the flavour will be much duller than someone doing say 18 ?? Or am I missing something here ?



I think you're missing something.. not sure where you're seeing concentrates with nic added?


----------



## Viper_SA (30/10/15)

So far I have used FA Clove, Strawberry, Kiwi and Dark Bean Espresso. All at 3-5%. Great flavor, more natural than some TFA and CAP flavors and I use a lot less.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## hands (30/10/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> I see the nic is already mixed in . Kind of limiting is it not . For someone doing 3mg the flavour will be much duller than someone doing say 18 ?? Or am I missing something here ?


 they do make juice but this is just a guide for those looking to use there concentrates


----------

